# George Farmer is BACK!!!



## Dan Crawford (10 Jan 2013)

Some of you may not know but George is a Weapons Technician in the RAF. He's recently returned back from a 6 month tour of Afghanistan.

Once he's spent some much needed time with his friends and family i'm sure he'll be as active as ever.

Please take a minute to welcome him back and thank him, along with all the other folks in our armed forces who work so tirelessly to keep us safe.


----------



## nayr88 (10 Jan 2013)

Whaaaa heyyyyyyuu
Welcome back George!


----------



## Arana (10 Jan 2013)

Glad you're back safe and sound George


----------



## AndrewH (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back Geroge!, and thanks for a hard job done well.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George


----------



## Brian Murphy (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back


----------



## foxfish (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome home George.....


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back buddy ... Nice to get you back safe and sound!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ady34 (10 Jan 2013)

The uk aquatic plant Farmer is back!
Welcome home George.
Big up you and all the forces!


----------



## mlgt (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George. Glad you are safe. 

R


----------



## Ian Holdich (10 Jan 2013)

Looking forward to a new journal George! Good to see ya back.


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back mate - any future scapes you have planned or in mind you can share with us?


----------



## Iain Sutherland (10 Jan 2013)

good to have you back George, bated breath for the new journal.


----------



## Matt Warner (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George!


----------



## martinmjr62 (10 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George. Glad everything went ok. Respect to all our forces lads and lasses


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyh (11 Jan 2013)

Get your hands wet Mr Farmer!!


----------



## flygja (11 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George. I'be missed your scapes and PFK articles.


----------



## John S (12 Jan 2013)

Welcome back George, hopefully everybody out there can come back safely soon


----------



## George Farmer (12 Jan 2013)

Thanks chaps!


----------

